# Here's How We Should Really Approach the Tipping Conversation



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

There are plenty of anecdotal conversations about tipping. How we have a conversation about who we tip, so why not drivers and end up with no tip. Maybe we're approaching this all wrong.

Instead, maybe we should go along the lines of...

The reason I tip is to develop a reputation with the people that work with me. Not only do I tip, but I tip well so each person I work with knows what I want and will do a good job.

Hair Cut - The barber knows what I want and if I tip they're more likely to do a good job and maybe even a more thorough job if I tip and tip well.
Bartender - Knows what beer I like and if they for some reason they're out can recommend something comparable or will let me taste test a few
Waiter - Knows how I like my food cooked and can recommend something that's new on the menu they think I might like
Car Wash Dryer - If they see me come in with my car they might do a better job of drying than they would the average person
Shoe Shine - They may do a better job versus someone else
Driver - Probably more likely to help me with my bags if they know I tip well.

I think it boils down to what kind of reputation do you want to develop with those that work in the service industry. If you're a known tipper and tip well might you get better service? or even more friendly person to talk with?

Maybe that's the conversation we need to have instead. I don't know if it will change anything, but who knows. Or maybe it could backfire. What do you think?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Too complicated...

Me

Step 1 order CUSTOM FORTUNE COOKIES HERE

12 cents apiece

EVERYONE LOVES FORTUNE COOKIES! EVERYONE

Custom printed fortune: Good Karma comes to those who tip their service providers!

I will post my results when they arrive

(I am not affiliated with linked cookie company)


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jazzbaseball said:


> I think it boils down to what kind of reputation do you want to develop with those that work in the service industry. If you're a known tipper and tip well might you get better service? or even more friendly person to talk with?
> 
> Maybe that's the conversation we need to have instead. I don't know if it will change anything, but who knows. Or maybe it could backfire. What do you think?


I agree, I worked for a car service and everyone wanted the 2 women who did their monthly supermarket shopping and had 2o bags but handed you $20. and I worked at a restaurant as server and everyone wanted the good tippers who ate there once a week.

And if I ever get the millennials that I tried to chat up for a tip who don't tip I won't be as chatty as I was last time.

and if I get the pax that go downtown for a ride that I make $6 on and they tip $5 they can wait all the want to come out.

Money talks, BS rides uber and doesn't tip.


----------

